# How to obtain a residence permit in Italy?



## RuslanF (Mar 2, 2018)

How to obtain a residence permit in Italy?


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

You need to start at the Italian consulate to apply for a VISA if you intend to remain in Italy longer than three months.


----------

